# Gun Barrel Wear



## cubsfanp226 (Feb 16, 2011)

I recently purchased a Sig Sauer P226 Elite, and have cleaned it after every use. When I look at the barrel, which is black, i noticed there is wear (2 silver rings) toward the end of the barrel away from the feed ramp. I lubricate the barrel with 2 drops of gun oil every time i clean the gun, which I though was sufficient. Does anyone know if this is normal wear or if this is something I need to have looked at?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That is very normal. They are called "smiles". Keep shooting!!

BTW, I think you are only allowed one thread per topic. Mods can confirm.

Welcome to HGF!


----------



## cubsfanp226 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and the fyi. I wasn't sure if I should post my thread in Sig or general area. I have been lurking on here for a few days and have really enjoyed all the info everyone has to provide. I'll go delete the post from the general area then.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The smiles are harmless, but I didn't like the way they looked, so I started polishing the barrels. Sig barrels are stainless so there's no concern about corrosion. I keep a light coat of Lucas gun oil on them and shoot away with no more "smiles".


----------

